# Best short box V box



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

My truck is a 06' crewcab F350 short bed, with a slip tank (for fuel) in the back. I have 57" from the tank to the gate not including the gate. I would like to leave fuel tank in the truck for the winter, I do use it. Any idea's on a bulk salter?
Here is a photo:

View attachment 30493


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

snow ex 3000. its very small if you fill with a loader u will have salt everhwhere in the truck.. i kno some one makes a gas vbox for the rtv like a 1/3 of a yard. i have the same problem with my pick up i have a transfertanks as well and we have to run bagged in that truck.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

I run bags now out of a tailgate unit about 600 lbs, real pain, wish I bought a 8' box but to late now. I think a salt dog needs 77" or so. Any thoughts on having some of the V box on the tailgate? Any one do this and how does it work. My next option would be to buy another truck. Another would be taking slip tank out but that makes fueling a real pain.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Sno Way 6 footer*



John Mac;465035 said:


> My truck is a 06' crewcab F350 short bed, with a slip tank (for fuel) in the back. I have 57" from the tank to the gate not including the gate. I would like to leave fuel tank in the truck for the winter, I do use it. Any idea's on a bulk salter?
> Here is a photo:
> 
> View attachment 30493


Hey, check out Sno-Way, have one on my shortbox and it's a great unit.....

Al


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

How many gallons does the fuel tank hold. Is it a square, or an L Tank? Whats the width of the tank? They do make some fairly large vertical tanks, that take up less bed space.

Downeaster makes all different size V Boxes. Commonly you'll see them "advertised" for JD Gators, utility vehicles, etc. I think I had looked at their website awhile back and they had 1/3 yd, 2/3 yd spreaders, etc.

I'm sure someone could custom build one, but it would probably cost alot of money.

Do you have anyway to load/unload the vbox and/or fuel tank. Are you loading fuel in your truck, or into machines on jobs?

The other thing I purchased, but haven't assembled yet is an engine hoist from Northern Tool. Depending on where you need the fuel, you could use the hoist to off load the tank and take it back to where the Vbox is at and load that for the storm.

I don't think I would place the weight of a Vbox on the tailgate. I'm on my second tailgate, from light use of the p/u bed, they just aren't made to hold any weight. And a Vbox would unload towards the rear, and place a decent amount of weight on something thats attached by two cables.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Snoway makes a 5 ft unit which might fit.

Cheers


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

you should beable to put a snow ex v pro 6000 in with the tank, also curtis makes a smaller gas powered unit that may fit but I am almost certain the snow ex will fit.


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

A simple and easy fix would be to remove the tailgate and fabricate ( or have someone do it), a support brace that connects to your 2" hitch. Something like those ladder extension kits that are for the hitches.


----------



## ironsales (Dec 5, 2007)

John Mac I am in the same situation with you - Dodge Ram with a short bed. I started looking at the SMith Stainless 1/2 Yard Mini Max. Here is what their rep provided me with dimensions.

Hopper length is 60"
Hopper height is 19"
Overall height with chute attached is 29 ½", does not include spinner that hangs about 2" below chute
Overall length is 77 ¾ without the chute attached, 84" with chute on
Width at top and bottom is 33"
The spreader, when pushed up against the bumper will occupy 68". Measured from the back of the truck bumper

Here is a link - http://www.smithspreaders.com/Spreaders/MiniMax/index.php

I liked the Stainless design V Box. Has two motors one to run spinner and one to runner auger. They can make you Extentions to make it a one yard. Cost was $3,300 plus $450 for variable speed control box.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the posts guys. If I am going to do this I want a V box that will hold enough to make it worth it. My tailgated now holds 600lbs bagged no problem so a bulk unit should be able to hold at least a ton of bulk if not more.



> A simple and easy fix would be to remove the tailgate and fabricate ( or have someone do it), a support brace that connects to your 2" hitch. Something like those ladder extension kits that are for the hitches.


This is a great idea! Any one do this and if so any pic's. I have the tools to fab up something but a good design idea would be great.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

John Mac;466676 said:


> Thanks for all the posts guys. If I am going to do this I want a V box that will hold enough to make it worth it. My tailgated now holds 600lbs bagged no problem so a bulk unit should be able to hold at least a ton of bulk if not more.
> 
> This is a great idea! Any one do this and if so any pic's. I have the tools to fab up something but a good design idea would be great.


I think that is your best way. I have seen guys that run full size truck campers in there shortbed. They just leave the tailgate down. I don't know why guys that work there trucks buy shortbeds, I wish I had a 10 'bed!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

because sometimes we trip across a truck too nice to pass up with all the options we want but just not the 8' bed....so...you sacrafice.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

they seem to ask for a rather small pic to download but here are a couple of a 7ft salter in a shortbed dodge...hope they turn out


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Pic*



StratfordPusher;465388 said:


> Hey, check out Sno-Way, have one on my shortbox and it's a great unit.....
> 
> Al


Pic of my shortbox and sander...

Works great

Al


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Good photo Stratford, how long is that salter and how much will it hold? 


Thanks Xtream 3d, I saved those photo's for when I have to build mine, I think I have all the steel needed in stock, should be no problem. Looks like the back of the spreader is tipped forward? I think this idea looks to be the best!! 

Dissociative, my problem is my 03' f350 had a fire and was completly destroyed, needed a truck that day so had to go with what was on the lot. Nice truck, 6.0 engine Lariate but next time will order a truck from the factory just the way I want it, maybe even a GMC 

I have a couple other problems: I can build a salt bin at my shop no problem, I can truck in my own bulk salt, have a full size Mack dump truck so no problem with that, My main issue is how to load the salter at my shop. My loader stays at a lot that I plow all winter, so I would have to load salt with an excavator at my shop or keep salt at the lot that I plow some how. Any idea's on what would be best. I use a pallet a night now.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*keep salt at lot..*

local mall keeps its salt on site. just put up those concrete walls and tarp it.

one of the hospitals here also keeps bulk salt on hand but they use shipping containers and a skidsteer to load. one container holds plain another treated.


----------



## madmaxxxx (Dec 6, 2007)

The other day in Chicagoland south, a local shopping center had bulk salt laying on the parking lot without any covering at all. You could see the water trail away from it towards the drain.


----------



## drumbo (Dec 8, 2006)

I just got a Fisher Poly Caster and I love it! It fits in my GMC shortbed and once you get that belt tensioned properly and the gate at the right setting, it is a miracle worker!

I would buy another in a heartbeat.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

John Mac;467272 said:


> Good photo Stratford, how long is that salter and how much will it hold?


Nice looking spreader you have there Stratford. We at Sno-Way appreciate your business.

Looks like a 6' unit. The hopper holds 2/3 yd of material.


----------



## turbo38sfi (Nov 24, 2006)

I have the 6ft electric Snoway in my shortbed and am happy with it. Works great and holds quite a bit. It's 3/4 level full but I'm putting 1.5 yrds in it heaped and having no problems at all. Remove the V channel, just clogs things up and causes problems.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Dito*



turbo38sfi;469757 said:


> I have the 6ft electric Snoway in my shortbed and am happy with it. Works great and holds quite a bit. It's 3/4 level full but I'm putting 1.5 yrds in it heaped and having no problems at all. Remove the V channel, just clogs things up and causes problems.


Hey Turbo.... left my V on the highest setting and it never clogs.... Sno-Way SS sander rocks.... I added extensions and get about 1.25 yds no problems....ever.... pull off extensions and you can still see over it as well....

Would recommend this product highly... mine paid for it self in the first month running it....

Al


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks again guy's, ok I am going to buy a v box, looks like you guy's like Snow-way, how about Buyers salty dog? I think poly would be good but don't know enough. Can you guy;s give me some info on other manufacturer's. 

I have dealers for;

Buyer's
Fisher
Western
Boss
Blizard
Noreaster
Swenson

And More, just don't know about them yet.


----------



## drumbo (Dec 8, 2006)

I can get 2 yards into my Fisher Poly Caster...some spills over so I put boards up along the top until the load goes down. I had 2 problems (which were rookie-stupid mistakes) when I got it.

The first one was that I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't spread off the get-go. I just had to tension the belt and that was fixed.

The second problem came when I ran salt/sand (instead of just salt) in the hopper and couldn't figure out why the belt wouldn't turn. Thought it was another tensioning issue...BUT, I just had to open the gate a little bit more and that was it. NO PROBLEMS since.

I am loading 2 full buckets into the spreader (2 yards total). The spreader has no problem jamming from the weight or material. I can even spread straight sand. And it has lids that fold over to keep the load from the elements.

It's a poly...so no rusting.


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

If you haven't purchsed yet check out smith spreaders from Newark, NY. They are East of Rochester. About $3,700 for the smaller unit. I used to run them in my ext cab short box GMCs.

http://smithspreaders.com/


----------



## ironsales (Dec 5, 2007)

Foz. Which unit did you have. I was looking at the 1/2 mini max. Problem was I wanted to see one in person and operator and no one had one. Just have a problem buying a unit without seeing it. The other problem I had was thought it was going to take up too much room in my bed for other tools (snowblower, walk salter, ect.) I have a Dodge Ram short bed. Was actually thinking of making a diamond plate shelf from the back of the cab over the spreader to mount additional tools. You opinion and pictures of the unit would be greatly appreciated


----------

